# Cheapest IR solution possible



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey guys

I'm looking to move my AV components into an adjacent closet from my living room. Getting tired of the kids pushing the buttons and ejecting dvds in the middle of movies. I'm looking for something very cheap that would actually work. I've got a URC-9910 RF remote now, but the RF receiver doesn't work anymore. When it did work, it would only work with every key press about 75% of the time. I'd like to have something that I can put emitters straight on the components. Someone had pointed out the powermids, but I've not heard of anyone with good experiences with these. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Cheap may not make you very happy, but I use a Xantech Hidden Link kit, and it is perfect.:cunning:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Cheap is about the only way I can work right now. Well under $100 if possible. I may end up looking for a new 9910 remote and receiver. I can upgrade the IR emitter to a splitter and put them on the components directly that way. It may work.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I'd like to have something that I can put emitters straight on the components.


That’s pretty much a given when you put the gear in a closet. Take a look at the “IR Repeater Installation” sticky thread on this Forum for some options.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Are there any other kits that are recommended?

I looked at the Xantech Hidden Link kit recommended above but I would not need/want the receiver. I would need sensors to be put in the front wall with cat5 running to my equipment rack.

Currently I only need 4 components connected (which the above allows) but would also like to have the room to add more in the future.

I dont have a limited budget but its not something I want to spend a fortune on too.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a Terk Leapfrog system, under $30 delivered when I ordered it from Amazon a couple of years ago. IR target/RF transmitter is in the front of the room on the floor next to a speaker stand. RF receiver/IR repeater is inside an armoire at the back of the room, probably 20' or so as the crow flys. The IR repeater sits on the bottom equipment shelf and it's cabled IR bug sits loose on a middle shelf. IR repeater is powerful enough to bounce enough IR signal off the *dark* wall 4' away from the armoire and still get pretty consistent equipment response. With the doors closed (SOP) I've never had a failed command that was acknowledged by the target (flashes LED). No apparent RF issues from target to repeater and we have 802.11, cordless phones, baby monitor, multiple computers, two different cell phone carriers, etc. competing for spectrum. 

-Brent


----------

